# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Επισκευή μπαταρίας laptop

## GR_KYROS

Το εγχείρημα έγινε σε ένα acer 1000 αλλά αυτό δεν έχει σημασία

Το να αγοράσεις καινούριες μπαταρίες και να τις αντικαταστήσεις δεν συμφέρει
Εάν έχεις προβληματικά  battery pack από φορητά τρυπάνια που έχουν σχετικές μπαταρίες η battery pack από παλιά laptop επιχείρησε
Θα πρέπει να έχουν μπαταρίες Sony US18650GR G7 Li-Ion η παρόμοιες

images.jpg

Εφόσον ανοίξεις ένα από αυτά τα προβληματικά pack και αφαιρείς τα γεφυρώματα που παραλληλίζουν τα στοιχεία  μετράς την τάση σε ένα προς ένα
Οτιδήποτε έχει τάση κάτω από 3.7v το πετάς, το επιθυμητό είναι 3.8v και πάνω
Ξύνοντας τον θετικό και αρνητικό πόλο ώστε να πιάσει η κόλληση, συνδέεις τα καλά στοιχεία εν σειρά με καλώδια
Τα φορτίζεις με ένα τροφοδοτικό με ανάλογη τάση, και μετρώντας σε τακτά διαστήματα κάθε στοιχείο ξεχωριστά, επιλέγεις αυτά που έπιασαν 4.1v β 4.2v
Τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία τα πετάς
Μετά από την παραπάνω διαδικασία επιλογής λογικά θα έχεις κάποια στοιχεία καλά

Τώρα ήρθε η σειρά να ανοίξεις το battery pack του laptop σου
Εδώ δεν χρειάζεται όλη η παραπάνω διαδικασία, απλά αντικαθιστάς οποιοδήποτε στοιχείο που είναι κάτω από 3.8v
Ακολουθούν κάποιες Φώτο από το δικό μου εγχείρημα που ήταν επιτυχές, ίσως βοηθήσουν

DSC01961.jpg

----------


## finos

εγω το δοκιμασα σε ενα νετβοοκ δεν δουλεψε παρακαλω βοιθεια

----------


## Gaou

Νομίζω φίλε μου ότι πρέπει να γίνεις λιγο πιο συγκεκριμένος ...! δηλ. πριν δουλευε η μπαταρια και τώρα δεν δουλευει ή κρατουσε φορτιση και τώρα δεν κρατάει ?

----------


## finos

πριν δεν δουλεβε καθολου κι τωρα με κενουργες μπαταριες το ιδιο

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> πριν δεν δουλεβε καθολου κι τωρα με κενουργες μπαταριες το ιδιο



πανω σε ενα στοιχειο μπαταριας υπηρχε απο το εργοστασιο ενα μικρο thermistor που κατα την αλλαγη μπαταριων μηπως εσπασες?
εχεις συνδεσει τα στοιχεια με τη σωστη πολικοτητα και τη σωστη συνδεσμολογια οπως ηταν πριν?

----------


## Gaou

δεν εχει μια πλακέτα η μπαταρια ? δεν ειναι πιθανον να έχει αυτή ζημια ?

----------


## picdev

Φίνο αν έβγαλες τη πλακέτα της μπαταρίας από τη τροφοδοσία , τότε πρέπει να ξανά προγραμματίσει τη μνήμη eeprom της πλακέτας

----------


## leosedf

> Φίνο αν έβγαλες τη πλακέτα της μπαταρίας από τη τροφοδοσία , τότε πρέπει να ξανά προγραμματίσει τη μνήμη eeprom της πλακέτας



Έτσι ακριβώς, δε θα ζήσει για πολύ μιας και θα τον κόψει ο μικροελεγκτής.
Ανάλογα με τον τύπο μπαταρίας κάθε κατασκευαστής έχει τα δικά του, σε άλλες δουλεύει αλλά συνεχίζει να "θυμάται" την χωρητικότητα των παλιών κυψελών με αποτέλεσμα να σου λέει ότι είναι άδεια σε προκαθορισμένο χρόνο κλπ κλπ.
Σε άλλες μετρητής που αν μηδενίσει στην βγάζει άκυρη.

----------


## RNR

Και ξανά προγραμματίζεται φίλοι μου, γίνεται μέσω κάποιου software, για πείτε εαν γνωρίζεται, στο laptop μου έχει αρχίσει και γονατίζει η μπαταρία σε λιγο θα το χρειαστώ το κόλπο.

Καλημέρα σας.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## leosedf

Βεβαίως καμιά κατοστάρα πάει το λογισμικό και άλλο ένα για το interface της texas.
http://www.ti.com/tool/bqstudio
http://sbworkshop.com/ (αυτό είναι πιο φτηνό)
http://ubrt.com.ua/en To πιο ακριβό.

----------

aktis (26-06-19), 

RNR (10-07-15)

----------


## RNR

ωραία θα πάρω μπαταρία. χα χα χα αχ :Lol: 

ευχαριστώ Κωνσταντίνε.

----------


## lepouras

Κωνσταντίνε αν δοκιμάσω να κολλήσω πρώτα τα καινούργια στοιχεία και μετά να ξηλώσω τα παλιά, παίζει να δουλέψει? ή θα μου σκάσει τίποτα στα μούτρα?
τώρα το αν θα μπερδευτεί δεν με πειράζει μιας και μου λέει ότι τώρα βαστά 1-2 ώρες αλλά στα 5 λεπτά σβήνει.

----------


## leosedf

Τροφοδοτικό, κροκοδειλάκια, 3.7V.
Πάλι θα χρειαστεί reset όμως.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Να δώσω και κάποιες συμπληρωματικές πληροφορίες για το αρχικό θέμα
Το laptop αγορασμένο πριν από 5 χρόνια τελευταία είχε φτάσει σε κατάσταση να δείχνει φόρτιση 90% και όταν έμπαινε σε λειτουργία η ένδειξη έπεφτε σε 15% στα πρώτα 5 λεπτά
Και βεβαία διαρκούσε η αυτοδυναμία μπαταριών μισή ώρα περίπου 

Τώρα επανήλθε και σε φόρτιση 100% και διάρκεια 4,30 ώρες

----------


## lepouras

> Τροφοδοτικό, κροκοδειλάκια, 3.7V.
> Πάλι θα χρειαστεί reset όμως.



αν θυμάμαι καλά έχει η lenovo ένα πρόγραμμα στο λαπτοπ που του βάζεις να 
κύκλω την μπαταρία και έτσι την καλημπράρει για να ξέρεις πόσο κρατάει.
δεν έχω να χάσω τίποτα να δοκιμάσω πάντως.

----------


## leosedf

Θα πάρω τα λογισμικά και τα ανταπτόρια και θα σας χρεώνω  :Lol:

----------


## lepouras

ορε. εμένα έχει μέσα 4 στρογγυλές και 4 πλακέ. ίδιες είναι σε άλλο σχήμα?
μπορώ να της αντικαταστήσω και αυτές με στρογγυλές?

----------


## leosedf

?

Καμιά φωτογραφία?

----------


## aktis

Νομιζω , το λογισμικο της TI μπορει να το κατεβάσει κανεις  δωρεάν . Αυτό που αγοράζει κανείς ειναι τα αναπτυξιακά  , τα οποία αν έχει ώρα ... όμως  , μπορεί να φτιάξει και μόνος του αφού συνήθως δίνει τα σχηματικά ο κατασκευαστης  .  Τα ακριβά αναπτυξιακά εχουν συνήθως και κάποια υποστήριξη μεσα που ανεβαζει την τιμη .

----------

